# Fu Jow Pai



## BlackTiger1

Hello all who are interested. I am a Sifu in the Fu jow Pai ( Tiger Claw Family) under Grand Master Wai Hong Ng the only Grand Master of the System. I teach in New York City, Florida and in Greece. Anyone with questions about the Fu Jow Pai Famliy or the system may ask questions and I will give answers. I realize there are a lot of charlatans proclaiming they are the Grand master of the Fu Jow Pai Family. Before there were computers or internet, the Charlatans were able to get rich off people or students who didn't know any better. However this is changing for the better and we the board members and the executive branch are putting out the word of who we are and who the charlatans are. So you can be aware of false so called practitioners.


----------



## JasonASmith

BlackTiger1 said:


> Hello all who are interested. I am a Sifu in the Fu jow Pai ( Tiger Claw Family) under Grand Master Wai Hong Ng the only Grand Master of the System. I teach in New York City, Florida and in Greece. Anyone with questions about the Fu Jow Pai Famliy or the system may ask questions and I will give answers. I realize there are a lot of charlatans proclaiming they are the Grand master of the Fu Jow Pai Family. Before there were computers or internet, the Charlatans were able to get rich off people or students who didn't know any better. However this is changing for the better and we the board members and the executive branch are putting out the word of who we are and who the charlatans are. So you can be aware of false so called practitioners.


Good luck in your endeavors to "clean up the garbage", and welcome to M.T...
Your system intrigues me, how about a thread somewhere elaborating on it?


----------



## Jade Tigress

JasonASmith said:


> Your system intrigues me, how about a thread somewhere elaborating on it?



I second that. Would love to hear more about it.


----------



## BlackTiger1

I am replying to a request about the Fu Jow Pai System and ask all who are reading this to remember that all arts of self-defense are good and there is no one art better than the other.  You get from a seed good fruits if you give it love and nourishment and the seeds you abandon will not bear fruits.  All I am doing is giving a warning to those who have no idea of who can teach Fu Jow Pai and with so many people laying claim to our system it is only fair we shed light on our system.  

Fu Jow Pai (Tiger Claw System ) is a kung fu System developed by the Chinese, based on the characteristics of an attacking tiger. Originally called "Hark Fu Mon&#8221;, Black Tiger Branch of Shaolin Temple, its name was changed to Fu Jow Pai by the Late Grandmaster Wong Bil Hung. Training in this style of martial arts can cultivate an individual&#8217;s mental, physical, psychological, ethical and spiritual capabilities. Although Fu Jow Pai Kung Fu training requires a reasonable amount of time to learn and develop proficiency, once obtained it can prove to be a most effective method of self-defense. In addition, this form of training can improve one&#8217;s health, build confidence and increase one&#8217;s appreciation of oriental culture. The federations curriculum is a most unique kung fu program.  The student begins with the general physical development and progresses into traditional, prearranged form training which simulates offensive and defensive techiques.


----------



## JasonASmith

BlackTiger1 said:


> Fu Jow Pai ( Tiger Claw System ) is a kung fu System developed by the Chinese, based on the characteristics of an attacking tiger. Originally called Hark Fu Mon, Black Tiger Branch of Shaolin Temple, its name was changed to Fu Jow Pai by the Late Grandmaster Wong Bil Hung. Training in this style of martial arts can cultivate an individuals mental, physical, psychological, ethical and spiritual capabilities. Although Fu Jow Pai Kung Fu training requires a reasonable amount of time to learn and develop proficiency, once obtained it can prove to be a most effective method of self-defense. In addition, this form of training can improve ones health, build confidence and increase ones appreciation of oriental culture. The federations curriculum is a most unique kung fu program. The student begins with the general physical development and prograsses into traditional, prearranged form training which simulates offensive and defensive techiques.


Indeed, that's a good start...
Keep the basic info. rolling, bub


----------



## Xue Sheng

Welcome and thank you for the info.

First I will say I know little about Fu Jow Pai, but I have heard that Fu Jow Pai get fairly involved in a type of iron palm training for the fingers, is this true?


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and Salutations Xue Sheng.  The answer is yes we do train our students in the iron hand, however only those students who are advanced in our system and responsible enough can learn if they wish to, for it is not for everyone.   





Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome and thank you for the info.
> 
> First I will say I know little about Fu Jow Pai, but I have heard that Fu Jow Pai get fairly involved in a type of iron palm training for the fingers, is this true?


----------



## samson818

Hello blacktiger,

Does FuJowPai have a curriculum that you are allowed to share with us?
What are the names of the forms within the system?
Also, is there a list of qualified instructors teaching this system?
I ask because I have seen many different groups teaching their version of Tiger Claw.
Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Samson818.  There are at the moment only eight schools (Kwoon) open in the United States.  If you tell me where you are located I can direct you in the right direction.  As far as forms we have many forms in Fu Jow Pai.  Each instructor needs to know the Hung Gar System before he can begin to learn Fu Jow Pai.  Hung Gar prepares you for the Fu Jow Pai Forms  which are very hard to do compared to Hung Gar.  Please do not think for a minute or believe Hung Gar is not hard; it is a very hard system to learn and do.  This is why you need to learn it first; not all that learn Hung Gar can Learn Fu Jow Pai.




samson818 said:


> Hello blacktiger,
> 
> Does FuJowPai have a curriculum that you are allowed to share with us?
> What are the names of the forms within the system?
> Also, is there a list of qualified instructors teaching this system?
> I ask because I have seen many different groups teaching their version of Tiger Claw.
> Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## 7starmantis

So does Fu Jow Pai then take Hung Gar further? Is it like a more advanced type of training based on Hung Gar principles or movements? 

7sm


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations to you 7Starmantis.  The answer to your question is yes and no.  Hung Gar is based on the five animals.  Fu Jow Pai forcuses on the Tiger claw itself. 




7starmantis said:


> So does Fu Jow Pai then take Hung Gar further? Is it like a more advanced type of training based on Hung Gar principles or movements?
> 
> 7sm


----------



## samson818

Thank very much Blacktiger.
I am located in NYC. Does Sifu Wai Hong currently have a school in Manhattan Chinatown?
I thought Hung Kuen and FuJowPai were very similar, such as stances and flavor?
When you say FuJowPai is harder, do you mean harder to master or the quality of the style is "harder"?
Sorry for all the questions, I was always curious about the style since the name is pretty big on the East coast.


----------



## Flying Crane

Are Tak Wah Eng and Paul Koh teachers of Fu Jow Pai in New York?  I have heard that they are...


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Flying Crane.  Tak Wah Eng is a Sifu in Fu JOw Pai and Paul Koh is a student of Hung Gar.  It is known Tak Wah Eng and Paul Koh are friends and Koh is not his real name.  He wants people to think he is chinese so he changed it to Koh. Yes they are both from New York City in the lower part of Manhattan.          





Flying Crane said:


> Are Tak Wah Eng and Paul Koh teachers of Fu Jow Pai in New York? I have heard that they are...


----------



## Flying Crane

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greetings and salutations Flying Crane. Tak Wah Eng is a Sifu in Fu JOw Pai and Paul Koh is a student of Hung Gar. It is known Tak Wah Eng and Paul Koh are friends and Koh is not his real name. He wants people to think he is chinese so he changed it to Koh. Yes they are both from New York City in the lower part of Manhattan.


 

Yes, I knew Paul is a Hung Gar guy, but I thought he studied Fu Jow Pai under Tak Wah Eng and is now teaching it as well.  His website, I believe, indicates it anyway.

I thought his Chinese name was Bo Law, given to him by his Hung Gar teacher.  I didn't know Koh was not his real name, and I am aware that he is not Chinese.


----------



## Touch Of Death

BlackTiger1 said:


> Hello all who are interested. I am a Sifu in the Fu jow Pai ( Tiger Claw Family) under Grand Master Wai Hong Ng the only Grand Master of the System. I teach in New York City, Florida and in Greece. Anyone with questions about the Fu Jow Pai Famliy or the system may ask questions and I will give answers. I realize there are a lot of charlatans proclaiming they are the Grand master of the Fu Jow Pai Family. Before there were computers or internet, the Charlatans were able to get rich off people or students who didn't know any better. However this is changing for the better and we the board members and the executive branch are putting out the word of who we are and who the charlatans are. So you can be aware of false so called practitioners.


That would be relative to opinion.
Sean


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Flying Crane. Paul did learn Hung Gar from my Kung Fu brother Anthony but not enough to be a sifu, from what I understand he was asked to leave because his cup was too full.  You have made an assumption Paul learned from Tak Wah Eng and I just had a conversation with Tak Wah Eng in October and I did ask him if he did teach Paul and his answer to me was no. As to Paul's website anyone can make a website.




Flying Crane said:


> Yes, I knew Paul is a Hung Gar guy, but I thought he studied Fu Jow Pai under Tak Wah Eng and is now teaching it as well. His website, I believe, indicates it anyway.
> 
> I thought his Chinese name was Bo Law, given to him by his Hung Gar teacher. I didn't know Koh was not his real name, and I am aware that he is not Chinese.


----------



## Flying Crane

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greetings and salutations Flying Crane. Paul did learn Hung Gar from my Kung Fu brother Anthony but not enough to be a sifu, from what I understand he was asked to leave because his cup was too full. You have made an assumption Paul learned from Tak Wah Eng and I just had a conversation with Tak Wah Eng in October and I did ask him if he did teach Paul and his answer to me was no. As to Paul's website anyone can make a website.


 

I was aware that Paul had some sort of falling out with his Hung Gar teacher.  I understood that it happened after Paul had been granted Sifu status.  I had dated a woman for a couple years who had trained under him, and my knowledge of the situation is only thru what I heard from her.  I have never met Paul, or Anthony, or Tak Wah Eng myself.  I am not surprised to hear that there is another side of the story.  That always seems to be the way it is.  Everyone has their story...


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Samson818.  Grand Master Wai Hong is only teaching student who are advance in our system, so I know he will not take on anyone new.   You can go here 131 west 72nd Street to study the system.   here is a link to the kwoon Wai Sing Kwoon - Tiger Claw Kung Fu


samson818 said:


> Thank very much Blacktiger.
> I am located in NYC. Does Sifu Wai Hong currently have a school in Manhattan Chinatown?
> I thought Hung Kuen and FuJowPai were very similar, such as stances and flavor?
> When you say FuJowPai is harder, do you mean harder to master or the quality of the style is "harder"?
> Sorry for all the questions, I was always curious about the style since the name is pretty big on the East coast.


----------



## samson818

Thank you very much Blacktiger.
It's sad to see so much politics with any system.
Let's not promote hearsay and keep on learning more about this system.

Are there special methods to train the tiger claw in FuJowPai?
Fingertip pushups, jar grab....?

I'm really interested in understanding the main differences between Hung Gar and FuJow since most Wong Moon Toy studied both systems.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Samson818.  I believe you will understand better if you go to where I have sent you.  What you are asking I can't and will not give you.  That is why we have so many charlatans out there.  I am really limited to the information I can give you.  For you to know this information you need to be part of the federation.  The Fu Jow Pai has been kept a secret for reasons.   I will share this with you, training in Fu Jow Pai ( Hark Fu Mon ) (Black Tiger) is quite rigorous, requiring great mental and physical discipline.

[quote=samson818;664394]Thank you very much Blacktiger.
It's sad to see so much politics with any system.
Let's not promote hearsay and keep on learning more about this system.

Are there special methods to train the tiger claw in FuJowPai?
Fingertip pushups, jar grab....?

I'm really interested in understanding the main differences between Hung Gar and FuJow since most Wong Moon Toy studied both systems.

Thanks for any info.[/quote]


----------



## samson818

Hello Blacktiger,

I understand you may have made promises to keep things about the system within the Pai and I can respect that.  I also understand the problem of paper tigers...

But, with all due respect, what then can we ask?
I am not interested in politics or stories, just wanted to find out a little more about what I hear to be a great system.

Thank you for your responses and good luck in promoting FuJowPai.


----------



## BlackTiger1

I really don't have a problem with answering questions. I remember when I first started learning we were not allowed to ask questions unless they pertained to the techniques or form one was currently practicing.  The Chinese and Japanese believe we (and I mean non-Asian) could never learn the Arts.  In our system you can not be promoted to a black belt equivalent under five years of practice. We do not go by colors of sashes or belts.  Colors started as a way to capitalize on an art, a way to gain royalties.  Our system is still very traditional and we do not deviate nor do we water it down to get new students.  We would rather our students are safe and able to depend on their skills.


----------



## JasonASmith

Our system is still very traditional and we do not deviate nor do we water it down to get new students. We would rather our students are safe and able to depend on their skills.[/quote]
Indeed, that's the way that it should be, sir...


----------



## Changhfy

Hey Black Tiger,

Its great to meet you!

Ive always had an interest in the Fu Jow Pai since I was little.

So its great seeing a experienced practitioner and Sifu at MT.

If you dont mind.

I have a question how do you train both Nei Gong and Wai Gong in the Fu Jow Pai?

thanks in advance.


take care,
Chang


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Cheng.  If you can understand this than you already know.  You have to be strong like a man and soft like a woman.


----------



## Changhfy

xie xie ni laoshi,

Thanks alot!

Ill definitely take into consideration what you have mentioned, it makes since.


thanks again.


take care,
Chang


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Chang.  I have a question for you are you Chinese?


----------



## Xue Sheng

ke neng zhongwen keshi ta shou yidian putonghua

forgive me, I couldn't resist and I may have messed that up so if I did again, please forgive this meiguoren.


----------



## Gufbal1982

samson818 said:


> Hello Blacktiger,
> 
> I understand you may have made promises to keep things about the system within the Pai and I can respect that. I also understand the problem of paper tigers...
> 
> But, with all due respect, what then can we ask?
> I am not interested in politics or stories, just wanted to find out a little more about what I hear to be a great system.
> 
> Thank you for your responses and good luck in promoting FuJowPai.


 
samson, get sifu tak's book "entering the fu jow pai."  it's great to understand fu jow pai better.


----------



## Gufbal1982

samson818 said:


> Hello Blacktiger,
> 
> I understand you may have made promises to keep things about the system within the Pai and I can respect that. I also understand the problem of paper tigers...
> 
> But, with all due respect, what then can we ask?
> I am not interested in politics or stories, just wanted to find out a little more about what I hear to be a great system.
> 
> Thank you for your responses and good luck in promoting FuJowPai.


 
samson, get sifu tak's book "entering the fu jow pai."  it's great to understand fu jow pai better.


----------



## Changhfy

Hey, 

Black Tiger,

Im half Chinese.


take care,
Chang


----------



## BlackTiger1

Thank you Chang and I wish you the best.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Gufbal1982 said:


> samson, get sifu tak's book "entering the fu jow pai." it's great to understand fu jow pai better.


  Gufbal I happen to be Sifu Tak's Kung Fu Brother, I have been around just as long as he has and I know he teaches in Cali as well as in New York City.  And he is Russell Wong's Sifu.


----------



## Gufbal1982

BlackTiger1 said:


> Gufbal I happen to be Sifu Tak's Kung Fu Brother, I have been around just as long as he has and I know he teaches in Cali as well as in New York City. And he is Russell Wong's Sifu.


 
BlackTiger, I never questioned how long you've been around nor did I question that you know Sifu Tak.  I was just giving a suggestion on a book for Samson to read...that's all I was doing.  I'm not trying to cause any problems.  I have the book and I think it's a good book and just thought he would like  to read it.  I am sorry if I came off as if I was trying to cause problems.  I mean no harm.  I just love kung fu.  that's all.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Gufbal1982 said:


> BlackTiger, I never questioned how long you've been around nor did I question that you know Sifu Tak. I was just giving a suggestion on a book for Samson to read...that's all I was doing. I'm not trying to cause any problems. I have the book and I think it's a good book and just thought he would like to read it. I am sorry if I came off as if I was trying to cause problems. I mean no harm. I just love kung fu. that's all.


  Greetings and salutations Gufbal1982, I was just replying to you email.  Remember the one you send me asking me who I was?  Because your Sifu who happen to be Tak's Student asked you to fine out who I was.  I have no problem you making a suggestion about Tak's book I think it's a good book too.  The problem is you need to know something about Fu Jow Pai to understand the writings in the book.  Now you may think, I was being ahole but you have to remember it was a reply to your email.


----------



## Gufbal1982

Oh.  Well, silly guy...just answer me in an e-mail.  My instructor used to be with Sifu Tak when he was still with Wai Hong and he thinks he might know you...


----------



## BlackTiger1

Gufbal1982 said:


> Oh. Well, silly guy...just answer me in an e-mail. My instructor used to be with Sifu Tak when he was still with Wai Hong and he thinks he might know you...


  Yes your Sifu does know me, that if he is Joseppe.  Who opened a kwoon in San Diago, Cali.


----------



## samson818

Thanks Gufbal,

I actually have his book Enter the Tiger.
I also have a couple of the old Fu Jow Pai videos with Sigung Wai Hong and Sifu Tak Wah Eng.
Interesting stuff...


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Gufbal1981.  When are you on line so we chat?


----------



## Tenguru

I just read all 3 pages of this thread and I still haven't gotten much insight into the Fu Jow Pai system.

Would you please tell us something about the theory, training methodology, ranking system, history, etc of the system?  What is a typical training session like for noobs?  for advanced students?  Do you spar?  Are there any traditions or techniques that are central to Fu Jow Pai?  Does it involve weapons training?   Is Fu Jow Pai an art that most people would be able to master?


----------



## BlackTiger1

Tenguru said:


> I just read all 3 pages of this thread and I still haven't gotten much insight into the Fu Jow Pai system.
> 
> Would you please tell us something about the theory, training methodology, ranking system, history, etc of the system? What is a typical training session like for noobs? for advanced students? Do you spar? Are there any traditions or techniques that are central to Fu Jow Pai? Does it involve weapons training? Is Fu Jow Pai an art that most people would be able to master?


 

  Greetings and salutation Tenguru.  Yes it is a full contact art and no we do not pull punches.  No not all who practice Fu Jow Pai achieve master status.  That is why they are only seven Si-Fu teaching Fu Jow Pai today, although they are many who have tried to master the System.  If you were a student of our system you would know it is not an easy system to master.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

BlackTiger1 said:


> Hello all who are interested. I am a Sifu in the Fu jow Pai ( Tiger Claw Family) under Grand Master Wai Hong Ng the only Grand Master of the System. I teach in New York City, Florida and in Greece. Anyone with questions about the Fu Jow Pai Famliy or the system may ask questions and I will give answers. I realize there are a lot of charlatans proclaiming they are the Grand master of the Fu Jow Pai Family. Before there were computers or internet, the Charlatans were able to get rich off people or students who didn't know any better. However this is changing for the better and we the board members and the executive branch are putting out the word of who we are and who the charlatans are. So you can be aware of false so called practitioners.



BlackTiger1,

I'm curious to know are you one of the Giboyeaux brothers, and if you are, which one are you?  I'm glad to meet a fellow Hak Fu stylist on the forums.  Your sifu and my sifu are very good friends.


jeff
*
*

*
*


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Jeff.  I am one of the brothers yes.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Black Tiger Fist said:


> BlackTiger1,
> 
> I'm curious to know are you one of the Giboyeaux brothers, and if you are, which one are you? I'm glad to meet a fellow Hak Fu stylist on the forums. Your sifu and my sifu are very good friends.
> 
> 
> jeff


  Greetings and salutations Jeff, I met your Sifu back in 1977.  I believe that was when I met him in New York City China Town.  That was at Full-contact match, which was held in New York City.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greetings and salutations Jeff, I met your Sifu back in 1977.  I believe that was when I met him in New York City China Town.  That was at Full-contact match, which was held in New York City.




Yes, that was shortly after he arrived here from Hong Kong.  He speaks highly of your sifu and credits him for making the transition here in the US a lot easier.  I actually read at another forum a guy in the UK that claims to be a Grandmaster of Fu Jow Pai.  I know that Grandmaster Wai Hong is the only known GM, but this guy claimed he's a training brother of GM Wai Hong.


jeff


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Jeff.  No actually he is claiming to be the only true Grand master of the World Fu Jow Pai Federation.  He calls himself a Soke and I do believe that is a Karate Title.  What he teaches is a form of karate, he has made a lot of money using the Fu Jow Pai name.  I was interviewed by the Martial Arts Magazine in Greece and he told his students you see he is my kung fu brother.  He even mentioned me by name, I was actually speaking about my real brother.   If you follow this link you will be able to read about this guy.

http://www.schoolonmountaintigerclaw.com/charlatans.htm


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greetings and salutations Jeff.  No actually he is claiming to be the only true Grand master of the World Fu Jow Pai Federation.  He calls himself a Soke and I do believe that is a Karate Title.  What he teaches is a form of karate, he has made a lot of money using the Fu Jow Pai name.  I was interviewed by the Martial Arts Magazine in Greece and he told his students you see he is my kung fu brother.  He even mentioned me by name, I was actually speaking about my real brother.   If you follow this link you will be able to read about this guy.
> 
> http://www.schoolonmountaintigerclaw.com/charlatans.htm



Ahhh  ok, I didn't know that.  What some people will do to try and cash in on the public being un-educated about chinese martial arts.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Black Tiger Fist said:


> Ahhh ok, I didn't know that. What some people will do to try and cash in on the public being un-educated about hinese martial arts.


  Greeting and salutations Jeff.  I am here because of that reason-those so called Fu Jow Pai Grand masters.  It was easy when the internet didn't exist, however with todays modern technology it is not so easy to lie and make false claims.  Grand Master Wai Hong was the first to promote Full Contact tournaments with no holds barred.  This took place in New York City's China Town back in 1971.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

I did not know that about the full contact tournaments.  I know that Fu Jow Pai has always been known for it's fighting though.  I've heard a lot of how FJP dominated fighting events.

Jeff


----------



## BlackTiger1

Black Tiger Fist said:


> I did not know that about the full contact tournaments. I know that Fu Jow Pai has always been known for it's fighting though. I've heard a lot of how FJP dominated fighting events.
> 
> Jeff


  Greetings and salutations jeff.  We even had a death match back in the 70's.  A Sifu from another system came from Hong Kong and challenge Grand master Wai Hong ng.  This was when we were located at 145 Canal Street in front of the Brooklyn Bridge in China Town in New York City.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

Wow!  I've never heard about that match.  I've heard thing's but I don't know how true they are or if I should post them in an open forum?!?!



jeff


----------



## BlackTiger1

Black Tiger Fist said:


> Wow! I've never heard about that match. I've heard thing's but I don't know how true they are or if I should post them in an open forum?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> jeff


 

  Greetings and salutations Jeff.  I thought you would be able to appreciate this.  Any fool can throw a punch. It takes an intelligent fighter to hit his target with precision and accuracy. An intelligent fighter will always deflect an attack, or protect him or herself from an attack. If a fighter gets angry, they have lost the fight. One should always remain relaxed and concentrated on the fight at hand. A true Kung-Fu artist makes the opposition lose their cool, not the other way around.


----------



## windwalker

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greetings and salutations jeff. We even had a death match back in the 70's. A Sifu from another system came from Hong Kong and challenge Grand master Wai Hong ng. This was when we were located at 145 Canal Street in front of the Brooklyn Bridge in China Town in New York City.


 
What was the result of the match? Did anyone die?


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greetings and salutations Jeff.  I thought you would be able to appreciate this.  Any fool can throw a punch. It takes an intelligent fighter to hit his target with precision and accuracy. An intelligent fighter will always deflect an attack, or protect him or herself from an attack. If a fighter gets angry, they have lost the fight. One should always remain relaxed and concentrated on the fight at hand. A true Kung-Fu artist makes the opposition lose their cool, not the other way around.




Agreed!



jeff


----------



## BlackTiger1

Marry Christmas and a very Happy 2007 to all of Martial Talk Forum


From Black Tiger 1


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations, I like to thank all Martial Talk Member and visitors, who visit my site.  If you like my site or any of the International Fu Jow Pai Federation sites let us know.  And if you would like to know if there is kwoon in your area let us know.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greeting and salutations to all who enter, I just got back from Athens Greece.  Where I had a grand old time, I was taken everywhere in the surrounding area of Athens.  Was reunited with a few people, I need to see.  I can gladly say this trip was fantastic.  I am looking forward to my return soon.  At any rate just posting to let all know, I am back.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greeting and salutations to all who enter, I just got back from Athens Greece. Where I had a grand old time, I was taken everywhere in the surrounding area of Athens. Was reunited with a few people, I need to see. I can gladly say this trip was fantastic. I am looking forward to my return soon. At any rate just posting to let all know, I am back.


 
Welcome Back My Friend!!!

Glad to see all went well and you're doing well.


jeff


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations Jeff, how are you?  Are you still in Miami?  If you are please send me and email.  Chat with you soon and it is really good to hear from you.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greetings and salutations Jeff, how are you? Are you still in Miami? If you are please send me and email. Chat with you soon and it is really good to hear from you.


 

I'm actually doing pretty good, yourself?     I'm actually going to be in Richmond, VA for the next few weeks.  I don't always have internet access, so it might take me sometime to reply to anything you may want to know.  My email is the same just email me anytime you like..


jeff


----------



## Nobody

I use to have the video set of Tak Wah Engs but have lost it.  Saying this don't you think that some of the time Martial artist them selves create the next set of charlatan's?  Not to say i have used them to teach but i do believe that there is some system that openly admits to taking Tak Wah Engs stuff an using an saying they are some Kenpo style think.

Also not a put down to Fu Jow Pai or Tak, just saying that this is what happens when we try to diversify are income thru using other avenues. It happens in all system to, the first known style of video tape sold on martial arts was a system of Tai Chi Chuan, that just makes you go hum!

An secretly i have always wanted to train with Tak Wah Eng or someone in the Fu Jow Pai system.  Just not possible do to i live in the middle of the country an most Fu Jow Pai system are on each coast.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations, nobody you are absolutely right and I am against Taks Videos, but not because he is trying to make money.  I would never stand in the way of anyone trying to make money the best way they know how.  And yes you can learn a lot from the types providing you are from our system.  For we can weed out what is real and what is just for marketing.  The best way to know who are charlatans and who are the real International Fu Jow Pai Federation Inc. instructors is to contact us.  We can be located in the West Coast or the East Coast of the United States and not over seas.  Or you can contact the Grand Master, who is Si-Gung Wai Hong present day Father of the International Fu Jow Pai Federation Inc.


----------



## Nobody

So here is why way back when i was young why i wanted to study Fu Jow Pai, before i explain i ended up doing Hsing Yi, Wing Chung, Bagua(Original Style), Tai Chi Chuan(Yang, Chen, Wu).  So before i did those styles about twenty years ago i had studied up on what style could be tracked to there sources an Hsing Yi was one style an so was the modern version of Fu Jow Pai.  I took Hsing Yi, Taiji an bagua and wing chung cause it was all i could find in Kansas City at the time.  Many other system out there can not an do not have written sources going back past about 200 years but both Hsing Yi and Fu Jow Pai do.  Not so much talking about the linage thing, but about that these where system before the martial arts bans that survived do to the military adapting these systems as a standard part of there fighting approach.  People have to realize that the only reason these system have predating information past 200 years ago mean that these system where just part of the government so any material written would be slightly easier to keep around but all others would end up being destroyed.   Odd thing is all other system are argued about where there linage is what it means but not these two systems.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations NOBODY, first I will say the three systems.  You have learned and are still learning are very good and complete systems without a doubt. If your interested in going to a seminar given by Grand Master Wai Hong Ng, You may still be able to attend. Here is a web site you can get the information from.  The seminar will take please in San Diego, California.  Sifu Giuseppe Aliotta is a disciple of Sifu Tak Wai Eng. and you can follow this link to get more information on the seminar.  West Coast Martial Arts Academy

  I am not sure if it has already taken place or it is going to take place.  However you need to speak with Sifu Giuseppe Aliotta.  He is really a nice guy and friendly.


----------



## swinging arms

I was wondering if there are going to be any Fujowpai seminars on the east coast


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greeting and salutations swinging arms, yes there is going to be a seminar on the East Coast this June.  Father's Day weekend in Boca Raton, Florida.  Grand Master Wai will be at the Kung Fu Conservatory. You can follow this link for more information to location.  http://www.kungfuconservatory.com 



swinging arms said:


> I was wondering if there are going to be any Fujowpai seminars on the east coast


----------



## MeatWad2

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greetings and salutations, nobody you are absolutely right and I am against Taks Videos, but not because he is trying to make money. I would never stand in the way of anyone trying to make money the best way they know how. And yes you can learn a lot from the types providing you are from our system. For we can weed out what is real and what is just for marketing. The best way to know who are charlatans and who are the real International Fu Jow Pai Federation Inc. instructors is to contact us. We can be located in the West Coast or the East Coast of the United States and not over seas. Or you can contact the Grand Master, who is Si-Gung Wai Hong present day Father of the International Fu Jow Pai Federation Inc.


 
Where is GrandMaster Wai Hong's school?  I am coming to NYC and would like to visit while I am there.


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations MeatWad2, Si-Gung Wai Hong Ng is not teaching at the moment.  He only teaches the instructors he has under him.  However, here are a few schools in New York City and upstate New York you can go visit while your there. 

http://www.usafujowpai.org/

http://www.waisingtigerclaw.com/

http://www.kwanskungfustudio.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=27


----------



## BlackTiger1

Greetings and salutations to all on October 7th, 2007 Kwan's Kung Fu Studio, Inc.  Well be celebrating the Grand opening of a New headquarters in Peekskill, New York.  You can click on the link or call, for more information.   Kwan's Kung Fu Studio - Location & Directions

*Peekskill, NY:*  The new headquarters will be opening soon. 
203 Ester Street. Peekskill, NY -  (914)-747-4545
2 blocks South of Main St.


----------

